# Alloy wheel centre caps



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've managed to lose 2 of the centre caps from my alloy wheels, thanks to a pot-holed rural road on the Ile d'Oleron (Grrr).

Does anyone recognise this make of 5-Stud 16" Alloys or know where I'd be able to get a set of replacement centre caps? The wheels themselves don't seem to have any identifying marks.

I've googled away, but can't seem to find an identical looking set.

We're on a Renault Master chassis and the centre cap diameter is 70mm.

Morph


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Design*

They look like they "may" be made by TRF in Italy, I will look up the contact details.

Otherwise, try ebay.

Wheel markings will be on the inside of the wheel. So you will have to remove the wheel unless you have a spare?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*spotted*

Spotted these

▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄█▓▒░If anyone fancies a wheel upgrade and new tyres? ░▒▓█▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

TM: thanks for that - I'll try and see if I can see markings on the inside. Ihave a spare, but it's awful to get at being mounted up underneath the 'van.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi morphology.we lost one of ours had a spare ford which fitted ( seems to be standard size for all )till we got a replacement from fiat cost about £15 i think try your main agent . jud


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks to a post by Kevin Hamblin on the Knaus owners forum, who suggested I try 75mm Mercedes centre caps, I bought a set of THESE from eBay.

They are sold as Blank Mercedes 75mm Centre Caps, but they are sprayed silver/grey, so the match isn't too bad.

And, at £10 for 4, I'm one happy customer!!

Morph.


----------

